# My Aye6 and some questions.



## Piroga (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi quys, first and foremost I want to say hi to all and ofc to show my car 

Car spec.

2009 S-Line 2.0 6-speed Manual


















I also have some questions.

* does anyone have photo of a C6 with TTRS/RS5 wheels?

* If i was to choose 19x9 wheels, which ET and whah tirespec should i go for, for minimal rub


----------

